# JBJ Reaction 4 Stage Canister Filter



## Lib95 (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone using these? Any issues? I've been thinking about picking one up for my 75.

Thanks,


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry.... that's one filter I have no experience with. I've looked at them, but I tend to shy away from filters with built in UV as you have no idea when the UV bulbs will no longer be available, especially from some of the lesser known companies (in the U.S. anyway).

Both Eheim and Marineland are well known for providing parts for their filters for a very long time (you can still get components of any filter they've ever made, discontinued or not). Not all companies operate that way.

It is a bit odd (not really). The Reaction filter casing and valve block is practically identical to a Marineland C Series. Of the two, I would trust the Marineland product. At least with Marineland, you know that absolutely great customer service comes with the product and components will be available for the next decade (or longer).


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Lib95 said:


> Anyone using these? Any issues? I've been thinking about picking one up for my 75.
> 
> Thanks,


Mixed reviews, from what I`ve seen.
These "China Clones" have worked fine for some and others have had naught but grief.
Since these could be manufactured in the same factory as the Marineland, I would look at customer support for a base in my choice.
Like *kmunda*, I have had nothing but good experiences with Marineland customer service.
I would have no problem spending the few extra dollars on the Marineland product over the JBJ.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello, my brother has had one for about 4-6 months on his 55 gallon, and has had great success with it. His water is always crystal clear. He has the EFU-35 size. I will tell him to check out this thread. His username is Harkinstein, if you wanted to message him.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I think this thread will heavily influence your decision. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=207507&highlight=sad

Very sad story.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

This filter is the bomb shell. I have had the EFU-35 for 4 months now. I also read the tropheus thread before buying mine, but I couldn't understand how the filter could have caused that (besides the broken UV). My favorite thing about the filter is that the three filter trays have a combined 6 liters of volume. I have WAY too much media in it, for the 55 gal that I have, but I am very overstocked. I have not had any problem whatsoever since setting this filter up, and it is almost silent. Good luck.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

UV in a canister is trouble waiting to happen.


----------

